# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  emissione fattura vendita auto

## blue

avrei bisogno di una mano per fare una fattura di vendita di un auto:
acquistata nel 2004 (iva indetraibile al 90%) a euro 30.000 + iva 6000
venduta aprile 2009 a 12000
è corretto calcolare l'iva sul 10% dell'imponibile? 
12.000/1,02 = 11764,70 
11.764,70 x 10% = 1176,47 (imponibile iva) 
FATTURA
imponibile     1176,47
iva                235,29
non sogg     10588,23
                --------------
tot fatt.      12000,00 
se la fattura che ho fatto è corretta la parte non soggetta cosa è : art 19 quinques o cosa? 
grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------


## Speedy

> avrei bisogno di una mano per fare una fattura di vendita di un auto:
> acquistata nel 2004 (iva indetraibile al 90%) a euro 30.000 + iva 6000
> venduta aprile 2009 a 12000
> è corretto calcolare l'iva sul 10% dell'imponibile? 
> 12.000/1,02 = 11764,70 
> 11.764,70 x 10% = 1176,47 (imponibile iva) 
> FATTURA
> imponibile     1176,47
> iva                235,29
> ...

  Normalmente faccio un calcolo diverso, cioè:
= totale fattura 12.000 di cui 1.200 con iva 20% e 10.800 fuori campo iva
= l'importo di 1.200 viene scorporato in 1.000 di imponibile e 200 di iva 
Secondo me il tuo calcolo è errato perchè scorpori l'iva anche sulla parte fuori campo iva. 
Ciao

----------


## Niccolò

Secondo me entrambi i ragionamenti sono corretti, quello di Speedy è più rapido. 
L'errore è di mero calcolo. Per scorporare l'IVA non devi dividere per 1,02 ma per 1,20. A quel punto i valori sono analoghi.

----------


## Ruben

E' corretto il primo calcolo.
Con il secondo alla fine l'iva risulta applicata sull'8,47% e non sul 10%. 
imponibile   1.176,47  (10%)
iva 20%        235,29
FCI          10.588,24  (90%)
totale       12.000,00 
imponibile   1.000,00  (8,47%)
iva 20%       200,00
FCI         10.800,00  (91,53%)
totale      12.000,00 
L'importo FCI è non soggetto art. 13 comma 4 DPR 633/72.

----------

